

Why is YCombinator backing Vest? - aaardvark

http:&#x2F;&#x2F;www.businessinsider.com&#x2F;vest-startup-protects-you-from-losing-all-your-money-in-the-stock-market-2015-8
======
aaardvark
They're selling single-stock/index options?

